# Big Event soon?



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I want to go on record and say I think a 'big event' is going to happen soon.
Natural disaster type.

Both of my Jack Russell Terriers have been acting super weird for the last 2 days.
Totally out of their character, they are on 'high alert', skiddish, laying on me never leaving my side, constantly looking and sniffing the ground (inside).
When they are outside, they get spooked for no apparent reason.

All of this behavior is grossly out of their character.

I went to the basement Friday to get something, and spent 30 min 'cleaning up' picking up trash, putting things on shelves, etc.
Rebuilding my pantry has been front and center in my mind for the last few days.
Dreaming about it too?


----------



## nostawmama (Dec 29, 2011)

I would say quickly getting as much done as feasible would be on the forefront of my mind to if I was seeing those signs. Stay safe!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

That would have me on edge a bit, too. Clean up and tighten down the hatches....even if nothing comes of it things will be nice and tidy.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

Animal behavior can be a big sign of something impending.


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

Is it possible that they are reacting to your own heightened anxiety?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Elizabeth said:


> Is it possible that they are reacting to your own heightened anxiety?


I would agree with you totally....but I have worked 38 hours in the last 6 days, plus 12 hours of school.
So I have not been home....

I am too stinkin' tired to be wired. It's all I can do to keep my eyes open!!


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I want to go on record and say I think a 'big event' is going to happen soon.
> Natural disaster type.
> 
> Both of my Jack Russell Terriers have been acting super weird for the last 2 days.
> ...


Interesting. Two out of my three dogs have not eaten the last couple of days. They seem fine just not eating

One of them is a bull mastiff and this is the first time she has done that, unless sick.

Never thought it could something like this.


----------



## MollysMom (Apr 20, 2010)

Dogs can sense danger before we can. A big event just happened at the Boston Marathon. There was 2 explosions which caused limb loss, two deaths and 22 injured so far.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Are you feeling well, Laura? I know dogs can foretell health issues too. Mine always know when my blood sugar is too high. Of course it only gets that way when I fall off the low carb wagon like around Christmas or when I have to take Dex for some reason or another.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

My jrt keeps doing the same thing! I have been super mellow. I know he's not feeding off of me. Actually I have been super happy. So he's not feeding off Of me. Last night while milking he went crazy and carried on due to he was not allowed to be with me. Well at least that's what I was thinking it was. He scared me he went so crazy. He was screaming as if someone was hurting him. I know her can tell weather patterns. We did have a nasty snow rain sleet freezing pattern that just went threw. Today he's much better


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

It's spring time, and normally breeding season for most animals. Big hormones.. My pets always seemed wound up in the spring too... It's kinda normal.. 

You said you haven't been around much lately, that can cause a lot of anxiety in animals too.. 

My pets have been just fine lately... Other than being their typical freaky selves..


----------



## WV Farm girl (Nov 26, 2011)

I read your post earlier today and didn't think much about it. Just hit me though. My older jack russell has been clingy but usually is. My cat however has been a total pain last 3 nights. Pacing up and down the hall yowling. He will get in bed with me for a couple minutes then at it again. Nothing I have done will quiet him. He's fine during the day but horrid at night. At 15yrs old he's been noisy at night before, but never this bad. Makes me think now that other people's animals are acting up...


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

There's been 5 small earthquakes in Oklahoma, biggest being 4.3.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

scooter said:


> There's been 5 small earthquakes in Oklahoma, biggest being 4.3.


I saw that, too...and this thread was my first thought. 

Laura is your "in a house" anywhere near this region??


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Laura is in zone 5. And if I remember correctly from previous posts a mid-western zone 5... great lakes region, if I'm not mistaken. 

In which case here have been numerous changes of pressure and spring storm systems rolling through the region. These are a common and well-documented cause of "odd" animal behavior. Note most of the other posters who have observed similar are also in the recent storm alley.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

olivehill said:


> Laura is in zone 5. And if I remember correctly from previous posts a mid-western zone 5... great lakes region, if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> In which case here have been numerous changes of pressure and spring storm systems rolling through the region. These are a common and well-documented cause of "odd" animal behavior. Note most of the other posters who have observed similar are also in the recent storm alley.


 Ya, know, maybe this is why I'm haveing an excepionaly hard time spelling. The moon and "duck" weather affect me and my migraines.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I am in IN and we are now having big thunder storms. Both dogs, in my lap.
We'll see if they straighten up after the storms pass,
But honestly.....we have had bigger storms than this, and the dogs have never acted weird days before hand.....
That's why I think it's something else.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Well, this is probably too far away, but given the liquidity of the earth's crust:

http://sg.news.yahoo.com/6-8-magnitude-quake-strikes-papua-guinea-usgs-235400516.html


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Tornadoes like to pop up in that area,


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Laura, I hope your canine premonitions are for naught, but animals do have a 6th sense.

I read today that ants apparently are predictors of earthquakes. They work during the day, and rest in their burrows at night. But, about 24 hours before an earthquake they don't go into their burrows at night, but mill around the opening. Interesting.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Lordy, if I listened to all the tall tales my dogs tell me, the world ended last week..... zombies are stumbling outside, there's a grizzly bear in the back yard, aliens are in the refrigerator... and on and on...


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

texican said:


> Lordy, if I listened to all the tall tales my dogs tell me, the world ended last week..... zombies are stumbling outside, there's a grizzly bear in the back yard, aliens are in the refrigerator... and on and on...


They acted super stupid before both earthquakes we had in central IN.
They are acting simliar.


----------



## MountainCat (Aug 15, 2011)

My cats have been really clingy the past week... but there has been a lot of anxiety in our household due to job changes and whatnot.

I, however, have been feeling the urge to bug out this week stronger than I ever have before. I've got a car box ready to go. :/ Let's hope nothing too crazy happens.


----------



## shannsmom (Jul 28, 2009)

You're lucky, my dogs act super stupid all the time, so nothing to pay attention to there! Still love the doofus' though. (We often call them the Major and the General...Major Confusion and General Stupidity)


----------



## MollysMom (Apr 20, 2010)

This whole week has been very unsettling.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Elizabeth said:


> Is it possible that they are reacting to your own heightened anxiety?


I was just going to say that! Pets and children pick up on adult anxiety.

Calm down!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

My cows always sprint around me and kick up there heels towards me when in the 24 to 72 hours ahead of a significant weather system. I had to turn and square off to them two nights ago as I wallked across the field. One ran passed and nearly tagged me on the hip with a kick. They try to bluff me when they normally are very docile around me. 

They also know when I am in a hurry to move them in order to get somewhere elese on time. I can lead them to where they want to go but I cannot drive them where I want them to go when I am short on time. They read me like a book.

You can't fool cows.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

shannsmom said:


> You're lucky, my dogs act super stupid all the time, so nothing to pay attention to there! Still love the doofus' though. (We often call them the Major and the General...Major Confusion and General Stupidity)



LOL, I love those names. I have "Russell, The Muttley Wonder" here. I don't call him that because he's bright. :hysterical:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Laura - please don't have any more of these 
"Big Event soon" posts. Have you see what's happened since you posted this.

But, please do let us know if you see the animals acting strange again - so we can be ready for any and everything. :shrug:


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Sorry.
If it's any consolation, my whole back yard is 3 feet under water, my basement (where most of my stores are) flooded, and I can only drive 2 of the 5 vehicles I own, off the property because the water is so deep, oh and my propane tank capsized?

But the dogs are still being freaks.....


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Darn Laura - I hope the dogs calm down really soon.

Sorry to hear about all that flooding. Glad you're safe at this time.


----------



## MollysMom (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh wow! Laura that truly was a big event!! I hope your losses are small after the water subsides.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

3 6.8+ quakes this week: Papau New Guinea, Iran/Pakistan and now China.

That's some pretty major seismic activity all around the globe. The earth is probably vibrating pretty well!


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

The Congo had a 5.0 earthquake yesterday, too.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Gadzooks! Looks like the dogs called it! Stay safe!


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Although a lot of mammalian species have a more developed senses of smell, hearing, sight, I can't believe they react to future events, just past and present, in every facet. Insects I don't know what senses they have?


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

littlejoe said:


> Although a lot of mammalian species have a more developed senses of smell, hearing, sight, I can't believe they react to future events, just past and present, in every facet. Insects I don't know what senses they have?


They are not prescient, and I don't think anyone is suggesting they are. They are reacting because they sense the precursor tremors...at least that is my understanding.


Tim


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

Always wise to watch the behavior of animals. Sometimes just taking a few seconds to watch how the birds are behaving during different weather can provide such an insightful perspective.

I hope your Russel's behavior is a quirk and not a pending disaster.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

6.2 off the coast of Mexico today.


----------



## shannsmom (Jul 28, 2009)

That's an impressive picture, Laura. I hope your losses are less than it sounds like. You poor thing thing


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Halfway said:


> Always wise to watch the behavior of animals. Sometimes just taking a few seconds to watch how the birds are behaving during different weather can provide such an insightful perspective.
> 
> I hope your Russel's behavior is a quirk and not a pending disaster.


I get a lot of weather clues from the birds. Starlings, in particular. Before a big windy storm, I see them in the parking lots and driveways eating stones. Under normal circumstances, I see them "grazing" in lawns, but whenever a big wind is headed our way, they head for the driveways, instead. I'm not sure if they use the stones for ballast, or what...


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Your barrels'O fun are floating. Did the LP tank stay connected to the line?

Sorry for the mess.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

I don't know if your animals are sensing it. But this country is under attack. I'm gettin news of attacks,panned attacks,probes going on all over the country. I've posted few


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

The flooding up here around Grand Rapids MI has been impressive as well - someone took a pic out a lower level window of a fish swimming by - that is how high the water was. I wondered about those propane tanks - somone's tank down the road was back in the trees, not in what would be considered a "normal" placing for a tank. I thought they were supposed to be attached to a concrete pad?


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

In the days prior to Hurricane Sandy here in Springsteen County, NJ the birds were feeding like crazy. I couldn't keep the 8 Sunflower Seed Feeders filled and the 2 suet blocks were hard hit. The biggest feeder holds three 48 oz coffee cans of seed. The birds were coming in flocks. I didn't see the small animals partly because I was too busy doing pre-hurricane preps inside and out. 

It was also my high schools reunion weekend. There were things going on Friday evening; Saturday and Sunday morning. I knew the birds were a warning of how bad it was going to be. 
Unfortunitly they were so right............. :lookout:

Many farmers here can tell you how the farm animals react prior to weather events. Their senses are much more tuned to weather and atmosphere changes than ours is. The dogs are/were right .............!


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

No flooding here. Quite the opposite in fact. Lots of dry wind and drought.
Humidity during the day is 5-8%.


----------

